# On me demande mon mot de pass, je n'en ai pas



## Mjulie3105 (2 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'utilise le même ipod touch depuis trois ans et je n'ai jamais programmé de mot de pass et jamais créé de compte apple ou autre.
Il y a une semaine quand je l'ai allumé on m'a demandé mon mot de pass, mais je n'en ai jamais programmé donc je ne sais pas comment faire. J'essaye tout et ça le bloque donc pour le ré-activer je le branche à mon ordinateur et du coup on me redemande le mot de pass. Bref je suis bloquée, d'autant plus que mon ipod est vieux et le bouton pour l'éteindre est cassé donc je n'ai plus qu'à attendre plusieurs semaines qu'il se décharge et j'ai peur que ça ne change rien ....
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?? Y a t il un mot de pass par défaut quand on en a jamais créé ? et pourquoi on me le demande maintenant ??


----------



## dada69 (2 Novembre 2013)

tu n'as pas de compte itunes ?
c'est ce compte


----------

